# R/O Nostalgia



## wireless man (Jun 16, 2008)

There are a couple of threads about what is was like at the end but I am more interested in what it was like at the beginning.
You have just got your PMG certificate and relaxing
in the front room at home when the phone rings. Your mum answers and says "theres a call for you".
What were your feelings? Excitement or what? How did you feel ? What happened next.
Come on all you sparkies give us your first thoughts and how it worked out


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

I had just finished my radar cert at the maritime college, after getting my general cert (sparkies ticket) the previous year.

In Oz at that time (1980), there were only 2 ships taking juniour R/O's. I thought that I had got the worst of the 2, and that I would be not joining her for a couple of months.

Well, to my surprise and glee, upon arriving home, my father informed me that he had arranged for me to get the best of the 2 ships (big, flash, white P and O container ship), and that I was joining in 2 days time!

Much rushing about getting uniforms, etc, followed.

I still remember walking up the gangway for the first time as a rather intimidated 19 yo...

Halcyon days.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

My first appointment to a ship was so drawn out that when it came it was something of an anticlimax. Firstly, whilst I was in the second term of a 3-term PMG course, I was diagnosed with TB. Into hospital, surgery and 6-months or so of follow-up treatment with new ‘miracle drugs’ which did the trick. Much angst about whether or not having had TB would prevent me from being taken on in the MN. Eventually none of the bureaucrats could find a regulation that would prohibit me from carrying on, so I did.

Eventually got my PMG in 1959 (rather later than the original of plan 1958 because of that time out) and felt on top of the world. The Brooks Bar radio college did not have facilities for BoT radar maintenance ticket training and I am not sure, at this distance, whether I was even aware such a thing existed. Anyway, supremely confident, I applied to various companies for a job as an R/O only to be told that there were no vacancies for people that hadn’t completed their 6 month period of supervised sea time. Big descent from the initial high!

Marconi told me not to despair as they might have a vacancy some time in the not too distant future; I had no money to move or seek additional training so I got a job in one of Wall’s factories. I had taken several labouring jobs there as a student in the holidays. At various times I had worked in the warehouse loading and unloading trucks with raw materials (used in the manufacture of ice cream, pies and sausages), in the factory store delivering materials to the various production units and in the deep freeze stores. This time I struck lucky and got a job on permanent nights on the loading bay of the pie and sausage factory, loading the delivery trucks and vans. The work was heavy, six nights a week, 12-hour shifts but the money was fantastic (or so it seemed at the time).

I had been working at this job for several months when I got a letter from Marconi asking if I was still interested in working as an R/O and suggesting that if I was, I should go to their Liverpool office for interview. That was early in June 1960. That day I was interviewed, given a medical, sent to the Shipping Office to get my ID card and Discharge Book and taken on. The pay was less than half of the amount I had been earning as a labourer. However I was told that I was to join a passenger ship as a junior R/O and given a list of uniform that I would need. Great things!

I went back to Manchester and bought all the stuff on the list and a couple of days later I was sent a railway voucher and instructions to travel to Avonmouth on the following Monday to join Elders & Fyffe’s’ ‘’Golfito’’. I had never been further away from Manchester than Liverpool unaccompanied so found the train journey via Crewe, Shrewsbury and Hereford to Bristol, Temple Meads, both exciting and a little daunting. The West Country accent of the station announcer there made me think I had arrived in a foreign country. The porter who I asked which train I had to get to go to Avonmouth had to repeat himself about 5 or 6 times before I understood that my route involved ‘’choinjin … stayn rowd’’. This was later translated by another passenger into ‘’changing at Stapleton Road’’ station and so I made it to Avonmouth.

Lugging my huge suitcase full of the prescribed kit, I set off across the level crossing for the dock gate and asked the policeman there for directions to the ship. I don’t remember how far it was to the berth where she was lying but I do remember that it was a very hot, summer day and I was wearing full uniform including cap! By the time I got to the foot of the gangway, I was a wreck. If it hadn’t been for the fitness gained from the previous 6 or 7 months of heavy labour, I would never have made it.

Looking up at the ship was a big disappointment. It was tiny compared to the Empress boats that I had seen at Liverpool on my visits to the Pierhead with my cousins while staying in Huyton with my Aunt. At less than 9,000 tons she even seemed small by comparison with a lot of the cargo vessels that I had walked (staggered) past on my way from the dock gates. They had just discharged cargoes of grain and appeared to rear high out of the water.

Having got my breath, I climbed the gangway and reported to the QM at the top. He directed my to the Purser’s office where someone sent me up a couple more decks to the accommodation. There I located my cabin and went in search of the radio room and the Chief R/O. I found the radio room – another disappointment – and stared at the Oceanspan I and CR300 with disbelief. They told me it was a passenger ship – surely there had to be a Globespan and Atalanta! 

While I was there, the 2nd R/O came in, introduced himself as Frank Brady from Clonmel and informed me that he had arrived on the same train as me but had taken a taxi. He too was joining the ship but had already done 3 months supervised on Furness Withy’s ‘’Newfoundland’’ so was ‘street-wise’ and already knew his way around. The Chief had arrived even earlier but had gone ashore and wouldn’t be back until dinner that evening. Frank told me we would sign on the following morning and would be sailing in the afternoon for the West Indies and would be away for about a month. He showed me where the showers were, where the dining room was. I unpacked and stowed my gear, met the Chief R/O and had dinner.

Sailing day things went as Frank had explained and we made ready for sea. So no big excitements, no welcome aboard and when we left, no bands and streamers for the departing passengers. Tugs pulled us away from the berth and into the lock and off we went into the murky Bristol Channel. All very low key.


----------



## gwzm (Nov 7, 2005)

I'd provisionally agreed to join marconi but then had an interview in Paddy Henderson's Glasgow office with Ben Lonsdale, Brocklebank's Radio Superintendent, who'd travelled up from Liverpool. He offered me a berth on the spot so down to the pool for the medical, papers etc. up to Paisley's for the uniform, and then to Marconi's to tell them I wouldn't be joining after all. I received a letter soon after from Brocklebank with a travel warrant and instructions to join SS Mahseer in London.
All quite painless.

Happy days


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

Hi Ron, 
As you know, I did part of my six months sea time on the Golfito also. We sailed to the sound of A Life on the Ocean Wave from the loudspeakers.
I got my Radar ticket before my 2nd Class PMG. We were one of the first groups to take the new two part ticket in December 1957, just before the chrissy holidays. We were told we would have a couple of weeks after the results to get our revision of Regs, cabin work etc up to scratch. However arrived back in early January to find the results of the first part posted. I had passed. However the examiners were waiting to start part two. Most of us failed. I took the Radar to fill in the time and took the 2nd part successfully after the Easter holidays. Results were posted a week or so later and those of us who were successful picked up our tickets from the office and were left to our own devices I spoke to no one but caught the first train from Greenock up to Glasgow. After a humiliating attempt to join Paddy Henderson via the front office (they laughed at the pimply faced 16 year old asking for a job) I made a half hearted attempt to find IMR, who I believe had in fact moved office from that listed in the phone book and went up to good old Marconi. Signed up right away, given a £20 advance for uniforms. Had a medical etc and waited for the call, which duly came about a week after I had completed the formalities and obtained my altered to measure uniform. Off to Southampton to join the Falaise, cross channel ferry. Sixteen and never went further than Glasgow on my own and here I was into bear territory all the way down through the savage lands south of the border.
I am surprised at your delay, as I knew about ten who got their tickets around the same time as me who all walked straight into jobs. Of course, passenger ships were becoming scarcer and thus less berths for junior ROs by the time you were in the market.
Anyhow, glad I joined Marconi, found them a good company to work for and they treated me well. No doubt I would have been happy with any company as I wanted to go to sea.
Cheers Bob


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi chaps, We had guys at Bristol Tech who got their tickets on a Friday and were on a ship out of Avonmouth by the following Tuesday. My experience was like Bob's. Failed 2nd class due to examiner rushing to catch London train.
Several of us complained at the time. Took First Class and passed. I was the only one who had no retests on anything. Then BOT radar. Joined Marconi and was sent to Royal Mail liner Aragon in London docks. Very snooty company and I was forever being bollocked by somebody for some minor infringement.
Sick as a dog whole trip. ( I was sick quite a lot of the time which was why I gave it up). We sailed at the start of the Seaman's Strike which made life quite interesting. The GKA H24 QTC list got down to two call signs. Got back and was home as the aforementioned strike was still on. When it finished was immediately sent back on to RML Amazon. Bit more streetwise by this time but still b.....y seasick. At least GKA didn't rock about......
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Bob Murdoch said:


> Anyhow, glad I joined Marconi, found them a good company to work for and they treated me well. No doubt I would have been happy with any company as I wanted to go to sea. Cheers Bob


That reinforces my belief that your experience of life and people depends on your attitude to them, you receive happiness and satisfaction in direct proportion to what you are prepared to give. I hear people saying how rude the people are in London/Paris/New York etc. That was never my experience. My son-in-law refuses to take his family on holiday to France because he believes that the French are the rudest people in the world. He won't believe my daughter when she insists that in decades of holidaying in many parts of France (but mainly the South-West) we always had a great reception and met only friendly folk.

I have to say that I have travelled widely, both at sea and since, and never met with rudeness. I have met with obstructive minor civil servants at Customs posts and border crossings, but never downright rudeness. Almost everywhere else, people have been welcoming, friendly and helpful.

If you have the right approach to life, things seem to get easier.

As regards the 'Falaise', Tony Sibson one of my classmates also had a long wait and was assigned to her around the same time as I joined the 'Golfito', so the railway boats seemed to have been a favoured training ground for R/O beginners.


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Ron, My experience also. We went to the USA back in June and were told that US immigration could be very objectionable. When we arrived at JFK
we got into a line when an official noticed that my wife ( who has to walk with a stick) was in the queue. He opened a barrier and told her to go through the Diplomatic channel which was clear. I was most impressed. Over here you hear all sorts of comments about the French but I have always found them to be most friendly especially if you do try a bit of the language. 
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

Cant really agree with the stuff about France and its people. When I first visited France as 2nd RO on the Falaise in 1958, I was very keen to try my three years of high school French on the population. However, unlike Britain, where an effort seems to always be made to understand the garbled English spoken by visitors, I got a complete turn down by anyone I tried to speak to. So finally gave up. 
When I spent 8 months running up and down the St Lawrence Sydney N.S. to Montreal, it was chalk and cheese. The Sydney inhabitants were ultra friendly and the French speakers of Montreal were absolutely unapproachable.
I have lived in Belgium for 24 years and although my wife's family are dual mother tongue French /Flemish speakers as well as English, German Italian (talk about linguists) I was accepted without a qualm. My French is attrocious my Flemish is OK for doing the shopping and talking with the neighbours, but the people are all mainly friendly apart from those who still think Germany should have won the war. Very few but I, unfortunately, have run into a few.
However, I do not think that a country can be totally written off, as R615,
does to Britain, or completely ignored as Ron's son in law does the unfortunate French.
It is a pity that we cant just all take individuals as we find them. Too much to ask I guess
Anyhow, cheers, Bob


----------



## gwzm (Nov 7, 2005)

I dealt with most of the mainstream European/Middle East/African countries, and many of those that you wouldn't send your mother-in-law to, in my post-Merchant Navy career. With one exception, I was met with politeness and courtesy when I called or travelled to them. The exception - you guessed it - France. Very unhelpful and always a hassle to get anything done. I don't doubt that many folks have had good experiences but mine were all bad.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Bob Murdoch said:


> When I first visited France as 2nd RO on the Falaise in 1958, I was very keen to try my three years of high school French on the population. However, unlike Britain, where an effort seems to always be made to understand the garbled English spoken by visitors, I got a complete turn down by anyone I tried to speak to. So finally gave up.


My initial experience was very similar, except that it was in Marseille. I got nowhere and my confidence in using my 'O-Level' French was shattered. It took me years to get the nerve to try again. When I started holidaying each year in France, I found that things were not as I had expected. Talking with locals in a bar in rural Languedoc I mentioned my earlier problems and was an immediate source of merriment. After much laughter and several slaps on the back, I learned that most of the French nationals couldn't understand the people of Marseille either. It must be the Doric of France.


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Its certainly a mixed bag of experiences here. Generally my language attempts were generally well received and encouraged with some light hearted encouragement.
I spent a few months in St. Nazaire during the building of the Shell Tanker Latirus and found the locals similiarly encouraging but many spoke English there anyway which often defeated the purpose.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

This anti-French topic has cropped up on the site before. I think the attitude stems from a sort of self-fulfilling prophesy - you expect them to be "rude and arrogant" and they will appear that way, probably because of your own aggro attitude. Personally, I've had nothing but good experiences of French people in France and elsewhere and who didn't go weak at the knees because of Bridget Bardot's accent?

Next we will be getting all the American jokes about the French army - which, by the way, has been serving in Afghanistan since 2000.

Vive la France!

John T


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

The French! Are they not a curious race, they talk with their hands but **** with their face.


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

How did the topic Radio Officer nostalgia meld into a study of the French? It's no wonder I get confused easily these days!


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Been in France on holiday and working, (always on ship repairs), The most accommodating French are the Bretons, probably because they speak Welsh. As a visitor I only had to say, "Red Jersy of Wales" and anything I wanted was immediately available.


----------



## John David Mair (Nov 3, 2010)

I have spent more time, in the last three years, in Paris and Dijon, finding the people most friendly after my attempts at French learnt in bars around early 60's. Maybe it was better when I said Australia, with the usual response of Kangaroo.
Seriously though, I suspect it is their lack of English rather than our poor pronounciation of French.
The Portugese are very friendly.


----------



## ernhelenbarrett (Sep 7, 2006)

Got my Radio Cert at Leith Nautical College, July 1954 , joined Marconi next day and was told to report to AST Hamble to learn the ins and outs of the various equipment used on Passenger vessels. Finished the 3 week course and joined my first ship the Avistone/GBSV in Middlesbro, the ex Empire Martaban on the iron ore run to Bone, La Goulette, Algiers, Conakry to Middlesbro, so much for Passenger vessels, No.10's/Mess Kit gets pretty grubby in a locker after 6 months on the iron ore run.Had an Oceanspan 1 /CR300 too. My first on my own was British Gratitude/MAGQ on the UK-Scandinavia run with a 378/381 combination and a receiver which was a box with coils inside calibrated in metres, to change off 500kcs you opened the lid took out the two 600 metre coils and replaced them with whatever freq you wanted to use, had a calculation chart telling me what metres equalled Kcs. Also had a SPARK transmitter, very handy when a lot of QRM and you wanted to QSO a Norwegian Danish or Swedish CRS...ONE call and you were answered just to get you off the air. First time I got to use my No.10's and Mess Kit was with B.I. on the Indian coast Dara and Karanja 1956!!
Ern Barrett


----------



## Magic Fingers (Jun 1, 2008)

Here's one for ROs that sailed with Shell, from an EO that always had an interest in radio. What was the model number of the beautiful Ekco radio that always seemed to be sitting in the corner of the Officers Bar and never got used? For some strange reason I want one! Nostalgia rules again. This was in the late sixties, early seventies.
Richard


----------



## radioman1969 (Dec 12, 2010)

*First trip*

A day or so after receiving news of passing BOT Radar 1969, joined Marconi in Belfast and was away next night to Hull to join 'Bennevis'.

Seemed to be attached to East Ham depot after that; does anybody remember sitting in there and being summoned by morse code to meet 'the team' - Mr Padfield ?

How about the radar courses (Hermes/Argus) there and lodging with Mrs Green or Mrs Black (both lived next door to each other - Mrs Green's front door was green and Mrs Black's was black obviously). Good number for them to supplement pensions and food excellent.

Re Bennevis - first day, strolled onto bridge, scruffy individual there wearing old pair of shorts/string vest (Rab C Nesbitt to a tee); I says 'who the hell are you' and he says 'who the hell are you' - I say I'm the new junior r/o and he says that he is the captain !! Mr McFee from Shetland and he was greatly amused !
I even asked him to 'sign for the ships radio accounts' - another laugh all round - what do they teach you in college - throw the book over the side ! Thought I knew it all !

I was from North of Ireland, the chief R/O was from Dublin - bit of 'the orange and the green' for most of the trip - but we parted friends (but refused to go back for second trip) - next ship 'Bendearg' - R/O Peter McMeeking from Leeds - great bloke.

Happy days indeed.


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

As mentioned on another thread, at Plymouth, if one didn't make a positive attempt to get a job somewhere else, one found oneself with an appointment at a Marconi depot within the week of the PMG results being released.
I went to Avonmouth, was given a paybook and told to go home and wait for a call. Three days later I received a letter telling me to report to..........
Avonmouth!
Took the train, lugging my trunk as best I could, (why was no advice given as to the best style of luggage to use???) and eventually staggered into the MIMCo depot. "I don't know why you're here, we don't have any ships, go home and wait for a call".

I was beginning to wish I had looked into a direct employ outfit instead of going with the flow. (At this stage I had no idea that IMR/KH/Redifon or similar existed; that was classified information at Plymouth).

The next week I got a letter telling me to report to East Ham depot. Same problem with the trunk, but the tube station was, at least, a bit closer to that office than the BR station was to the Avonmouth one!

Up the stairs I was pointed by an obnoxious clerk to the waiting room where I found an old chap slumped in the corner. His highland accent was so strong I had to ask him to repeat himself three times before I understood he was asking my name. It turned out he was my chief, Gideon Kerr, and off we went by taxi (new experience to me) to KGV dock and the Benmacdhui/MADX
Getting my trunk up the gangway was a nightmare but after that, it was strange, nothing seemed out of the ordinary, it was as if I had been to sea in an earlier existence and this was just more of the same.
I did 3 months 18 days and got flown back to Heathrow from Hamburg on a charterered Viscount.
After that I was on my own, the Shelldrake/MWMN 1600grt with a Reliance as main Tx!


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I got a telegram from Siemens in late April 1961 to join RHODESIASTAR at D Shed Victoria Dock London. Initially I thought what a peculiar name for a ship RHODESIASTAR, but when my mother came home from shopping, she said it was RHODESIA STAR! I was quite scared actually. When I go aboard, the accommodation seemed heaven after Wray Castle. I even had my own cabin! But no washbasin or any such luxury, everything was made of steel. Ship was built in '43 as Escort Carrier USS ESTERO - older than me by a year. Food dreadful as well! Loved the ship and still do, but a small number of fellow officers left no stone unturned in their attempts (successful) to make life miserable for me. Was glad to leave in Liverpool several months later and decided not to return to sea again as it was such an awful experience. Went back to Wray Castle on pretence of wanting 1st Class PMG. Got it, despite not having made a great deal of effort and was more or less forced back to sea because it appeared that was all I was good for!

Next ship ore carrier JOYA MCCANCE. First class captain (Neale) first class officers, first class crew, excellent food. Never looked back, lasted until late '92 before I finally got fed up of it all and chucked it in.
Bob


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Shipbuilder,

I suppose that there were many who had bad experiences initially. Luckily I was not one of them. 
However you persevered and then had an enjoyable seagoing career.

Hawkey01


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Most of them were OK. Just three objectionable types. But soon got over it. After JOYA MCCANCE, had some good times in colliers before moving up the ladder to deep sea ships again.

I think it was Conrad who said that ships are OK, but not always the men in them!

Bob


----------



## Jack Lynch (Apr 12, 2006)

Was the obnoxious clerk Dyer? Did he have limp? Met this guy many times while at sea


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Jack Lynch said:


> Was the obnoxious clerk Dyer? Did he have limp? Met this guy many times while at sea


I wonder if that was the same guy that was nicknamed Diarrhea because he answered the phone 'Dyer here'


----------

